# Electrostatic smoke filter



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Hi all,

has any imported one of the Electrostatic smoke filters from Alibaba? Im now looking for one but there's so many and so many different sellers! :S Any advice on ordering and choosing an alibaba supplier? Or trusted company's to order direct from China?! The Dr AIRE one seems pretty wells sold on Ali? But I've never ordered from there before seems a little daunting

cheers John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

How large is your roaster?


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Hi I have a 1kg Dongyi


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That's pretty small, why do you want the filter...you could quite easily use swirl er stack above a certain height, if you are roasting in a Retail environment such as a high street, or industrial estate? If your not in the high street....then why bother?


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> That's pretty small, why do you want the filter...you could quite easily use swirl er stack above a certain height, if you are roasting in a Retail environment such as a high street, or industrial estate? If your not in the high street....then why bother?


 It's in a trailer and will be in markets/fairs at times. Do you think I could dissipate it then without one!? Would be good I'm yet to fire the Dongyi up as I'm still installing the exhaust and I need to relocate the cooling tray duct


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was looking at one from germany but i don't know if it would be any good. Second thought I had was to make one of those water cyclones with a water pump and some misting spray nozzles.


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> I was looking at one from germany but i don't know if it would be any good. Second thought I had was to make one of those water cyclones with a water pump and some misting spray nozzles.


 Got a link to the one you where looking at?


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd try a longish chimney and run a few loads through before you go and spend a fortune, you might find you can get away without a filter.


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Three Hills Coffee Co said:


> I'd try a longish chimney and run a few loads through before you go and spend a fortune, you might find you can get away without a filter.


 Yea think I'm going to 👌


----------

